# Rural king 24hp hydrostatic



## matt harrison (Sep 24, 2019)

was driving tractor through light brush,the tractor shut off and now engine will start intermittently then shut off after a few seconds, I looked underneath and couldn't see any wire damage. fuel,oil,and trans fluid good. tractor has 70 hrs on it.


----------



## matt harrison (Sep 24, 2019)

rural king tractor 24hp yanmar engine


----------



## matt harrison (Sep 24, 2019)

4x4 compact like new,no pto engaged when this problem occured


----------



## matt harrison (Sep 24, 2019)

also checked safety underneath seat,appeared ok.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if you hooked or bumped a fuel line that is now sucking a bit of air?


----------



## matt harrison (Sep 24, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I wonder if you hooked or bumped a fuel line that is now sucking a bit of air?


i may have not explained symptoms clearly, when I turn the key it does nothing,i can hear a relay clicking bot not the starter,after about three or four times it may start then die, once it stayed running for about 5 sec. I also noticed the battery light flickering when key on, also before it dies I hear a click around the relays


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, sounds like a bad ground somewhere.. battery connections are crucial. The light flickering and the clicking sounds like you are losing power and it's closing your fuel solenoid starving the engine of fuel.... that's how they are supposed to shut down.... You are supposed to do that on purpose, not by accident!!
Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## matt harrison (Sep 24, 2019)

thanks pogobill, I started with the battery cables cleaned em really good, I thought it was fixed then it started acting up again....I found several grounds,they looked good...guess I should start tracing down every wire huh?


----------



## W Rice (Aug 4, 2021)

matt harrison said:


> thanks pogobill, I started with the battery cables cleaned em really good, I thought it was fixed then it started acting up again....I found several grounds,they looked good...guess I should start tracing down every wire huh?


 wondering what you found to be the issue, I am currently having the same issue with my RK24


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you raised the seat and checked the connection for the seat safety switch? That would case this issue if it was not completely connected.....You might try to jumper around this switch and see what happens.....


----------



## Bakwoodsbarbie (Oct 4, 2021)

matt harrison said:


> i may have not explained symptoms clearly, when I turn the key it does nothing,i can hear a relay clicking bot not the starter,after about three or four times it may start then die, once it stayed running for about 5 sec. I also noticed the battery light flickering when key on, also before it dies I hear a click around the relays


I'm having the same issue with my Rt19. Was running fine stopped to fuel up went back late to crank. Nothing just all lights on the panel come on but just a click. Cleaned battery cables. Jumped starter and also jumped starte relay and jumped under the seat safety switch. Will turn over by jumping relay but will not stay running. I'm stumped!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bakwoodsbarbie said:


> I'm having the same issue with my Rt19. Was running fine stopped to fuel up went back late to crank. Nothing just all lights on the panel come on but just a click. Cleaned battery cables. Jumped starter and also jumped starte relay and jumped under the seat safety switch. Will turn over by jumping relay but will not stay running. I'm stumped!



Did it start after you let it cool off? I had a Kioti CS2410 that did this after having it for a couple of months.....It was the neutral safety switch that would open up when it got hot.....It would run fine then you shut it off and had to wait for it to cool down before it would start again.....


----------



## Bakwoodsbarbie (Oct 4, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Did it start after you let it cool off? I had a Kioti CS2410 that did this after having it for a couple of months.....It was the neutral safety switch that would open up when it got hot.....It would run fine then you shut it off and had to wait for it to cool down before it would start again.....


Hey unsquidly, thanks for reply. Yes it was cooled down and it has been over a day and went out last night nothing but a click when turn the key. I believe it may be a safety switch somewhere malfunctioning. It is under warranty but Rural Ki g has the worse service dept. Will not call back, have to evolve corporate everything I have an issue.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bakwoodsbarbie said:


> Hey unsquidly, thanks for reply. Yes it was cooled down and it has been over a day and went out last night nothing but a click when turn the key. I believe it may be a safety switch somewhere malfunctioning. It is under warranty but Rural Ki g has the worse service dept. Will not call back, have to evolve corporate everything I have an issue.


Have you tried jumpering around the seat switch or the neutral safety switch?


----------



## Bakwoodsbarbie (Oct 4, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Have you tried jumpering around the seat switch or the neutral safety switch?


Yes jumped seat switch and NSS. I can't jump the starter it will turn over but will not run.


----------



## Bakwoodsbarbie (Oct 4, 2021)

Bakwoodsbarbie said:


> Yes jumped seat switch and NSS. I can't jump the starter it will turn over but will not run.


*can jump the starter.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bakwoodsbarbie said:


> *can jump the starter.



OK.....Let me make sure that I have this straight........Without doing anything it will not turn over or do anything but if you jumper the seat switch and the neutral safety switch the starter will spin but the tractor will not start.....Do I have this correct?


----------

